# [emerge] Multiple emerges (Cerrado)

## will198

Hola,

Como estoy instalando ahora un nuevo pc, y tengo que hacer multitud de emerges... lo que hago es muchas veces dejarlo por la noche... el caso es que hay veces que he lanzado ya el emerge y luego me doy cuenta que tengo que instalar otros paquetes...

He visto que si abro otra consola y le doy emerge --ask otro-paquete le emerge no se queja (a diferencia del debian que no dejaba hacer más de un apt-get)... lo que no se si es seguro o no...

¿Me puedo cargar algo al hacer más de un emerge?

Se me ocurre que podría darse el caso que estoy instalando un paquete que depende de otro que está pendiente de instalarse en la otra consola... y que duplicaría la segunda consola machacaría la instalación de la primera... lo que no es que pasaría si diese la casualidad de que las dos consolas coincidiesen en el tiempo instalando el mismo paquete...Last edited by will198 on Tue Sep 08, 2009 12:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pcmaster

Dado que emerge compila los paquetes, compilando dos al tiempo en teoría va a tardar más con cada uno, así que poco vas a ganar. pero creo que sí podría haber problemas.

Lo que sí era posible es lanzar un emerge de unos paquetes, por ejemplo, con la opción -f (fetchonly) que baja las fuentes y nada maś, y simultáneamente con otro emerge compilar.

Pero actualmente ya no hace falta, dado que la versión actual de emerge ya baja los archivos en segundo plano mientras compila otros.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si dos paquetes tienen las mismas dependencias, probablemente estas dependencias se instalarán dos veces... Nada mas, con lo que lo único que se pierde es tiempo.

El nuevo portage, a partir de la versión 2.2 soporta la opción --jobs y --keep-going. Se puede hacer que portage compile mucho paquetes en simultáneo de forma automática, y se gana mucho tiempo al hacerlo, en el blog de Zack Medico, el desarrollador actual de portage se hablaba de mejorías en tiempo de hasta un 30% si no recuerdo mal.

Ej:

```
emerge -av <categoría>/<paquete> --jobs=4 --keep-going
```

Instalará el paquete lanzando 4 instancias del comando emerge en simultáneo donde sea posible, y si alguna de estas instancias falla al compilar, y la dependencia no es vital, seguirá compilando el resto de los paquetes por que se le especificó que siga con keep-going.

Salud!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -av <categoría>/<paquete> --jobs=4 --keep-going

 

si haces eso espero que tengas bastante ram y una cpu potente, igual interesa echar un vistazo a las opciones que tiene para limitar el uso de cpu p.ej.

De cualquier manera, lo que ya te comenta pcmaster arriba, yo no he notado que usando --jobs la instalación se software sea mas rápida, sobre todo si tienes una máquina lenta.

saluetes

----------

## will198

muchas gracias por responder...

no lo decia por ganar tiempo sino por si se me olvidaba algun emerge antes de dormir, para en lugar de parar el actula lanzar desde otra consola... de todas formas lei (ahora no recuerdo donde) que era recomendable poner el jobs = nº microprocesadores + 1... pero se que se podía especificar en algun fichero pero no se ni donde ni como...

Más que nada porque el Pc fijo es un amd64 que creo que tiene dos micros para decirle que jobs=3 y para el portatil ponerle jobs =2 (el pobre un un p3 de 1 ghz)

muchas gracias por contestar y un saludo a todos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

El número de microprocesadores implicados + 1 se suele usar como parámetro para definir cuantos hilos del compilador se lanzarán en simultáneo y lo controla la variable MAKEOPTS de el archivo make.conf.

Usa cat /proc/cpuinfo para saber cuantos microprocesadores tiene tu pc/portatil y modifica en función de eso la variable en make.conf.

De lo que estamos hablando al mencionar el parámetro --jobs es de N instancias de emerge lanzadas en paralelo, cada una de las cuales a su vez lanzará N instancias del compilador según se hubiera especificado con MAKEOPTS.

Como dice gringo, siempre y cuando no haya nadie mas usando la pc para nada, y dispongas de mucha memoria RAM, se pueden lanzar por lo menos un par de instancias de emerge en paralelo como mínimo.

Salud!

----------

## pelelademadera

hacer varios emerge al mismo tiempo no te va a servir, porque paquetes con iguales dependencias se van a instalar 2 veces o cuantos emerges hagas

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

Dado que ayer sólo tenía consumido 3,5 gb de los 9 gb que dejé para Gentoo me vi con fuerzas de dejar toda la noche emergiendo el office. Mi idea inicial era instalar solo el opencalc y el openword (o como se llame) pero cuando con el eix no encontré estos paquetes sueltos así que decidí enchufarle todo el office.

Hoy por la mañana aun seguia compilando el office el caso es que cuando he terminado de comer me he dirgido al portatil y zas... fallo en la instalación de office... cuando he mirado el portatil me había quedado sin disco duro y sin memoria... lo que me ha llevado a replantearme el instalar el office.

La verdad es que no creo que lo use mucho, sólo quería ser capaza de abrir hojas de excel y documentos de word.

¿para esta función que me recomendáis? ¿hay alguna forma de instalar sólo estos dos paquetes?

Gracias por contestar.

----------

## will198

perdon que esto era un nuevo tema... este ya lo doy por cerrado tras las explicaciones que me habéis dado  :Smile: 

----------

## pcmaster

Yo en paquetes tan grandes uso la versión binaria, en este caso la openoffice-bin.

Además, me funciona mejor la versión pre-compilada que la compilada 8al menos la vez que lo probé)

----------

